# Owners manuals



## Bill Byng (Feb 12, 2019)

Looking for a owners manual for an older craftsman 12/32 model C950-52312-3


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone posted something here about Canadian models and there manuals? I'll have to search for it.....


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

You can try this site for the Canadian built machines (Serial numbers that Start with 'C'). It's incomplete at best, but you should be able to find a comparable model.

GLuck, Jay

https://partsandservice.com/


----------

